# CEFX Raceway - Closing Soon



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

After a lot of thought we have decided to close CEFX Raceway. We have had a good run but the track/hobby shop has not been able to hold it's own since last years ROAR Nationals and the idea of battling throught another tough summer just doesn't appeal to me. 

I want to thank everyone who has come out and raced with us and enjoyed our facility. If anyone is interested in anything from the shop/track please stop in and see us. We have already put all inventory (minus CEFX and some tires) at cost/50% or clearance and we are interested in selling off everything else from the facility (carpet, boards, tables, chairs and much more). 

This Saturday, we invite everyone with whatever cars, trucks, buggies to have some fun with us to send the track off with one last day of fun. 

Also, we will be open 2pm-9pm today-Friday and open 10am-9pm on Saturday.

Again, thanks for a great few years!


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

hay josh sorry to hear this hope everything goes well


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

Josh, Thanks for the great run. Keep racing and good luck in whatever comes next in life. TAZ


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Man that's a real bummer, I was hoping to go there for next carpet season!


----------



## afropuffracer1 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's always sad to hear when another track closes it's doors. I would like to thank Josh for all of his efforts to have a track that caters to the racers. Hopefully someone will step up and open a track for carpet this coming fall.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah like i said Iwas looking forward to it.My son and I ran at hobby sports this winter because it was my 12 yr. olds first year driving a 1/12 car.I was really hoping to take him to a track next year where he could gear up and run some big fast laps.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i just heard about this tonight, us pittsburgh guys had a blast at your place for the brl race, and our track is closing too, this weekend is our last club race. you got any of those 0 deg caster blocks left that you make josh ?? pm me if ya do. jw and i liked those !! not the cheapy assoc. plastic !!


----------

